
Ask HN: Interest for open source ARM v4T processor? - krevanth
Hi,
I&#x27;m designing an open source ARM v4T soft processor (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;krevanth&#x2F;ZAP) with cache and memory management support. Looking for feedback regarding the project. Would you be interested?
======
NonEUCitizen
ARM is litigious -- Thumb might still be protected by patents. Try RISC-V
instead?

~~~
krevanth
If I remove Thumb support, is my design clean? Is the ARM v4 still protected
by patents or is free to implement.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
You should assume not, because they would've patented everything they can. How
old is ARM v4? Is it old enough that patents have expired? You would then need
to check country by country (where they have filed patents), as each country
has its own patent laws.

Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer.

